# Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an​*Morgen oder übermorgen (31.05., 01.06. 2017) sollen die neuesten ICES-Empfehlungen für den Dorsch kommen, nach denen dann die EU-Politik Quoten für EU-Fischerei und Baglimit für Angler festlegen wird..

Also auch gerade in Bezug auf die Gebiete ICES 22 - 24, wo Angler von Baglimit betroffen sind.

Wie ich aus gut informierten europapolitischen Kreisen höre, soll die Quote für die EU-Fischerei nach ICES - Ratschlag leicht erhöht werden fürs nächste Jahr (momentan munkelt man von um die 10%)..

Beim Baglimit für Angler hört man nur von viel Widerstand, wenn man danach fragt, ob das dann auch erhöht werden könne.

Eine Abschaffung des Baglimits für Angler grundsätzlich wird wohl seitens vieler in "Wissenschaft" und Politik abgelehnt, man wolle auch bei besten Dorschbeständen zukünftig am Baglimit festhalten, dies nur gegebenenfalls erhöhen.

Mehr Infos zum Dorsch/Baglimit etc.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324914
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323064
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320713
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320249
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320493
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323064
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326987
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325881


Sobald ich mehr bzw. Konkreteres erfahre, wie das dann für uns Angler ausgehen wird, werdet ihr informiert werden

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 31.05 2017*

Hier die Empfehlung der ICES:
http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2017/2017/cod.27.22-24.pdf

Baglimit bei Anglern soll bleiben wie bisher , nach erstem Überfliegen Berufsfischerei ca. 5 - 10% mehr Fang erlaubt.

Zum Vergleich letztjähriges Dokument
http://www.ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2016/2016/cod-2224.pdf

Muss ich noch durchackern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Nochmal zum klar machen:
Morgen/übermorgen ist das der sogenannte ICES-Advice.

Also der Ratschlag der ICES-Leute (Wissenschafts(ähnliche) Institute) an die Politik, was dann die EU wiederum in Politik - sprich entsprechende Verordnung - umsetzen muss, was auch immer auf EU-Ebene analog dem Struckschen Gesetz geht (nix kommt so als Gesetz aus Beratungen raus, wie es reinging).

Nach dem, was ich bisher eben über meine politischen EU-Kreise mitbekommen habe, ist die Lust auf ein anheben des Baglimits seeehr begrenzt und man will es auch grundsätzlich (wollen auch die wissenschaftsähnlichen ICES-Leute) beibehalten und selbst bei besten Beständen an Dorsch bestenfalls erhöhen..

Was nachher rauskommt, wird sich zeigen, das ist die momentane Stimmung der Politik dazu..


----------



## allegoric (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Ich bin jedes Jahr an der Küste und ich muss mir jetzt auch eingestehen, dass es wirklich Vollpfosten von Anglern gibt, was sehr schade ist. Die Fahren klar zum Spaß aufs Dorscheln, sacken 20+ Fische ein und verschachern die im Bekanntenkreis. Klar, dass man mal nen Fisch verschenkt, aber wenns ständig ist, passt das einfach nicht. Berichte über solche Fälle kann ich mir im alljährlichen Dialog mit meinem Vermieter anhören. Aus der Sicht kann ich ein Baglimit begrüßen. ABER: Für die ganzen Kutterbetreiber lohnt es sich nicht und ich war überrascht, dass im Mai mein einziger Kutterbesuch sogar ausgebucht war. Interessanterweise fing ich mit meinem Kleinboot erstaunlich große Dorsch, die kleinen waren wie weggeblasen. Sonst war es so, dass von 20 Fischen gut die Hälfte gerade so Maß hatten. Dieses Jahr war es so, dass von 20 Fischen keiner unter 40 cm war. Das habe ich für Ostseeverhältnisse auch noch nicht erlebt und das darf auch gern so bleiben. Wenn hier ein bisschen Regulierung gut tut, dann wird das Angeln dadurch sogar interessanter. Wenn man mich fragt, sollten die Quoten so gesetzt werden, dass ein Mindestmaß von 45cm besteht, damit ist mehrfaches Ablaichen gewährleistet und die Größe der Fische geht auch tendenziell nach oben. Das Baglimit sollte im gleichen Zug auf  8 oder 10 Fischen  erhöht werden. Damit hat jeder was davon und jeder Seite ist Genüge getan. Wer mehr als 10 Fische angelt, sollte sich fragen, ob er die auch wirklich verarbeiten kann oder die Hälfte "verschenkt".


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Auf was Angler rechnerisch verzichten, kriegt EU-Fischerei real mehrfach!! zugeschlagen..

Mindestmaß etc. ist nicht Sache der EU, sondern des Bundeslandes, genau wie Schonzeit..
"nette" Vorschläge, aber weit abseits jeder rechtlichen und politischen Realität....

*Davon ab:*
Wir hatten ja jetzt ein Baglimit Angler und Quotenkürzung Fischerei und es wurde immer viel vom quasi "ausgefallenen" Jahrgang 2015 fabuliert, der dafür der Grund sein sollte.

Dieser Jahrgang wurde aber dieses Jahr NICHT befischt, da diese Fische vom ausgefallenen Jahrgang ja untermaßig sind..

Befischt (Maß) wird 2017 ja wohl die Jahrgänge 2013/2014, für die das Baglimit und Quote gilt.......

Der angeblich ausgefallene Jahrgang 2015 kommt ja dann ab 2018 (Maß) in die Fischerei.....

Und da wird jetzt die Quote erhöht bzw. kann erhöht werden, wenn das so stimmt, wie mir berichtet??

Haben sie plötzlich doch welche aus 2015 - oder mehr als gedacht - gefunden, wenn man da jetzt Quote genau zur Befischung des "ausgefallenen" Jahrganges erhöhen kann oder woher kommt das??


----------



## allegoric (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Dass die Fischerei gleichermaßen reguliert werden muss, steht für mich außer Frage. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass eine vom Steuerzahler durchgefütterte Fischereiflotte weniger schmerzt als die ganzen Angler, die zur Zeit vor den Kopf gestoßen werden, wenn nix gefangen wird, weil zu wenig Fisch da ist oder gefangen werden darf, weil es reguliert wird. Weil sind wir mal ehrlich, die paar Gehälter, die auf dem Spiel stehen im Vergleich zu der riesigen Touristenmaschinerie und Materialschlacht ist winzig. Wenn man die ganzen Guides usw. auch noch mit einbezieht, ist das ein Millionengeschäft. Da fallen die paar Fischer gar nicht auf, wenn die einfach mit durchgefüttert werden, natürlich zum gleichen Lohn. Dann machen die halt zum Spaß Tourifahrten oder "Spezialangelfahrten" usw.


Das Problem ist der ganze Ausschuss der bei der Fischerei entsteht und wenn noch mit Schleppnetzen geangelt wird, geht das auch auf Kosten der Natur am Meeresboden. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Fische von einer Tonne Fisch im Netz und wenn dann 50% zu klein sind, wie viele von den 50% zurückgesetzten Dorschen noch leben. Klar, wir können nicht ohne Fischerei leben, aber es gibt einfach ertragreichere Gründe und die Ostsee sollte erst einmal wieder auf ein verträgliches Niveau kommen. Dann kann auch über ein Aufblühen der hiesigen Fischerei geredet werden. Es stellt sich weitehrin die Frage ob sich nur einige EU Staaten an die Regeln halten oder wie das in den anderen Ländern aussieht. Klar, der Deutsche hält sich an alles, und die Nachbarn?


----------



## Wegberger (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Hallo,



> Eine Abschaffung des Baglimits für Angler grundsätzlich wird wohl  seitens vieler in "Wissenschaft" und Politik abgelehnt, man wolle auch  bei besten Dorschbeständen zukünftig am Baglimit festhalten, dies nur  gegebenenfalls erhöhen.



Das sind doch mal jute Meldungen. Ich freue mich wie Bolle, das die Verbandsangler jetzt weiterhin ihren Landesverbandsoberen huldvoll und dankend für die Optimierung der Fangergebnisse der Ostseefischer über ihre Vereine die Zustimmung geben können.


----------



## Andyman (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Die Fangquoten sind ja wohl nur so als "Richtlinie" zu verstehen, denn sonst wäre diese Meldung wohl heute so nicht entstanden. 

http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...ischfang-nicht-ausreichend-ueberwacht-016.htm

Und das waren jetzt nur 4 EU Länder. Wird wohl bei den anderen nicht besser sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

*Aktualisierung 31.05 2017*

Hier die Empfehlung der ICES:
http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2017/2017/cod.27.22-24.pdf

Baglimit bei Anglern solls bleiben wie bisher, nach erstem Überfliegen Berufsfischerei ca. 5 - 10% mehr Fang erlaubt.

Zum Vergleich letztjähriges Dokument
http://www.ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2016/2016/cod-2224.pdf

Muss ich noch durchackern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Warst schneller - danke...

Und, ihr seht, meine "inoffiziellen" Infos von gestern waren fast punktgenau!
;-))))


----------



## Wegberger (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Hallo,



> Baglimit bleibt unverändert.



Ein hoch auf die deutschen ANGEL-Verbandler :vik:


----------



## M3ggid0 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Bei 10% Anhebung ist doch klar das für Angler nichts Rausspringt.

Wie soll man auch 5,5 Fische mitnehmen...längs/quer/diagonal geteilt??? 1/4 Kopf + 1/4 Schwanz???

Das Baglimit ist da...findet Euch damit ab...


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, warum die Quoten erhöht werden, solange die Fangmenge noch immer über dem maximal nachhaltigen Ertrag liegt.


----------



## Wegberger (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Hallo,



> Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, warum die Quoten erhöht werden,



weil es politischen Quoten sind ..........


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Man könnte fast meinen, sie warten auf den magischen Riesenjahrgang, der alle Sünden der Vergangenheit wegwaschen wird.
2017 soll ja besser sein, wobei die Unsicherheit gigantisch ist.
Hat man bereits gehört, wenn 2017 gut ist, dann 2018 Quote....
Daran glaube ich aber nicht.


----------



## Wegberger (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Hallo,

nein die warten auf gar nix .... weil die das Opferlamm -> Angler am Kanthaken haben.

Jegliche politische Werte-Diskussion ist jetzt entschieden:



Volkswirtschaft ist wichtiger als Freizeit-Angler
Durchs Baglimit entspricht der Politiker alibitechnisch die Forderung nach Schonung
Da es kein Interessenvertretung für Angler gibt haben alle anderen eine WIN-Situation
Da Volkswirtschaft und Schonung der Bestände ein Dauerthema ist .... wird Baglimit ein Dauerzustand werden .... oder Komplettverbot.

UND ... der Dorsch hat den Weg für den Hering frei gemacht. Und die Ostsee-Kutter können bald auf den Westensee fahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, warum die Quoten erhöht werden, solange die Fangmenge noch immer über dem maximal nachhaltigen Ertrag liegt.


Dabei vor allem darüber nachdenken:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Davon ab:*
> Wir hatten ja jetzt ein Baglimit Angler und Quotenkürzung Fischerei und es wurde immer viel vom quasi "ausgefallenen" Jahrgang 2015 fabuliert, der dafür der Grund sein sollte.
> 
> Dieser Jahrgang wurde aber dieses Jahr NICHT befischt, da diese Fische vom ausgefallenen Jahrgang ja untermaßig sind..
> ...






M3ggid0 schrieb:


> Bei 10% Anhebung ist doch klar das für Angler nichts Rausspringt.
> 
> Wie soll man auch 5,5 Fische mitnehmen...längs/quer/diagonal geteilt??? 1/4 Kopf + 1/4 Schwanz???


Selbst aus einzelnen der ICES zuarbeitenden Instituten kam wohl bei der Besprechung nach meinen Infos die Forderung, den Anglern das Baglimit auf Dorsche zu erhöhen, um glaubwürdig zu bleiben/wieder zu werden (AUF einer solchen Basis geben also Institute der EU Ratschläge/Advices!)

Institute und Politik wollen auch definitiv nach meinen Quellen IMMER die Angler weiter regulieren, unabhängig davon, ob und wie der Bestand sich erholen würde, selbst bei einer vollständigen Regeneration. Max. würde man NUR zustimmen, dann die Quote für Angler, das Baglimit etwas zu erhöhen.

Das sind keine auf seriöser Wissenschaft basierende Vorschläge in meinen Augen, hier machen in meinen Augen "seltsame Institute" und mindestens genauso "seltsame Politik"  Front GEGEN Angler, Angeltourismus, Küstenregionen und kleine Leute, und dafür FÜR EU-Fischerei massive Lobbyarbeit.

Und was da im Zusammenhang hiermit droht, da bin ich sicher, dass weder die Verbandler im DAFV noch dessen betroffene Mitgliedsverbände LSFV-SH, LAV MeckPomm und DMV auch nur wissen (oder wenn zufällig doch, dann nicht begreifen), was denen im Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln an Nord- und Ostsee hier noch droht:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327706

Interessant dabei, ICES muss man sich aus Dänemark holen, die im Link oben genannte Übersetzung der "Zusammenfassung des Vorschlages einer Verordnung des EU-Parlamentes mit technischen Maßnahmen für die Erhaltung der Fischereiressourcen und den Schutz der Meeresressourcen" aus Österreich.

Weder deutsche Behörden, deutsche Politik oder deutsche Verbände scheinen willen oder in der Lage, diese einfach Dienstleistung für ihre Bürger/Zahler zu erbringen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Der DAFV hat tatsächlich auch dazu veröffentlicht (Seggelke - was macht eigentlich der MÖa Lindner, in Stockholm war ja auch Dr. Spahn, da hört man auch nix von denen):
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...en/dorschjahrgang-2016-so-gut-wie-lange-nicht

*Der DAFV schreibt zwar richtig, dass das Baglimit für Angler bleibt - schwurbelt aber dann drum rum und schreibt NICHT klar, dass die EU-Fischerei die Quote wieder erhöht bekommen soll!!*

*Was ja wieder einmal mehr beweist, wie wirkungslos der DAFV ist* - und das obwohl die ja eng mit dem in meinen Augen anglerfeindlichen Thünen Institut zusammen arbeiten *(ich kann Angler nur WARNEN,* Thünen, Geomar, Helmholtz und ähnlichen Instituten, oder dem mit diesen Instituten kooperierenden DAFV oder seinen Mitgliedsverbänden irgendwelche Fangdaten zu geben oder Fragen zu beantworten - das wird für mich (fast) immer GEGEN Angler eingesetzt), schaffen sie es dennoch nicht trotz steigender Quoten für die EU-Fischerei wenigstens in die ICES - VORSCHLÄGE (mehr ist das ja mal nicht  jetzt, wie von mir beschrieben) dann auch WENIGSTENS eine Erhöhung des Baglimits einbrigen zu können. 

Statt dessen kommen sie wieder mit dem Dreck von Schonzeit und Schonmaßerhöhung, was nicht europäisch geregelt wird über Verordnung wie Baglimit (wenn, nur jahrelang über EU-Parlament) , sondern in den Ländern! 

*Europäisch als Verordnung NUR als ZUSATZMAßNAHME AUFS BAGLIMIT OBEN DRAUF machbar, NICHT alternativ wie vom DAFV gewünscht!*

*Daher hier nochmal Fakten:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 31.05 2017*
> 
> Hier die Empfehlung der ICES:
> http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2017/2017/cod.27.22-24.pdf
> ...





bastido schrieb:


> Ja genau +9% im Westen und -36% im Osten, Baglimit bleibt unverändert.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warst schneller - danke...
> 
> Und, ihr seht, meine "inoffiziellen" Infos von gestern waren fast punktgenau!
> ;-))))





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laichzeit schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, warum die Quoten erhöht werden, solange die Fangmenge noch immer über dem maximal nachhaltigen Ertrag liegt.
> ...


----------



## bombe220488 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Woher kommen die Zahlen für die Vorschläge? Testfischen?
Ist das ganze schon ein Vorgriff da die Jahrgänge danach stärker sind? 

Ich bin relativ oft unterwegs mit dem eigenen Boot und höre von vielen anderen / lese fangmeldungen und kann nun nicht verstehen wo sich der Bestand gerade gebessert hat seit letztem Jahr?  Vorallem der befischte >3 Jahre Bestand. 

Baglimit ist ja eh sogut wie kein Problem meistens brauch man ja eh den ganzen Tag um 5 Stück zu bekommen. #q 


Quote darf laut Wissenschaft um höchstens 10% erhöht werden, die Politik schafft es sicher sie um 20% zu erhöhen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Quote darf laut Wissenschaft um höchstens 10% erhöht werden, die Politik schafft es sicher sie um 20% zu erhöhen


Und dafür dann Angler vielleicht nur noch 3 Dorsche - traue ich denen von Politik, Thünen, DAFV etc. jederzeit zu ..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Statt dessen kommen sie wieder mit dem Dreck von Schonzeit und Schonmaßerhöhung,



Das geht auch über das Landesfischereigesetz in den Ländern, dann aber nur "on Top" in den Gebieten der deutschen Ostsee. Kann man dann ja gut als "in Absprache mit den Anglerverbänden vereinbart" verkaufen...



bastido schrieb:


> Hier scheut man eine volkswirtschaftliche Betrachtung wie der Teufel das Weihwasser, während man angeblich die Fänge der Angler ganz genau kennt.



Das nennt sich Politik!



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Quote darf laut Wissenschaft um höchstens 10% erhöht werden, die Politik schafft es sicher sie um 20% zu erhöhen



Nur um 20%? Warte mal ab...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dafür dann Angler vielleicht nur noch 3 Dorsche - traue ich denen von Politik, Thünen, DAFV etc. jederzeit zu ..



Wenn die Dänen schlau sind! Dadurch, dass C& R bei denen normal ist, tut das den Dänen nicht weh. Wenn der deutsche Angeltourismus dann am Boden ist, fahren alle nach Dänemark und die dänsichen Berufsfischer dürfen noch mehr aus der westlichen Ostsee holen. Ist doch für ein kleines Land wie Dänemark ein Erfolg, oder? Ulrike Rodust, Du machst das schon... Gib alles in den Verhandlungen!


----------



## Wegberger (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Hallo Bastido,



> Und eben genau das ist nicht so, denn auch Angler und deren Ausgaben  sind Teil der Volkswirtschaft. Deren Anteil an der Wertschöpfung/kg Dorsch ist unbestrittener Maßen deutlich höher als die des kommerziellen Fischfangs.


deswegen habe ich es politische Werte-Debatte genannt ---> da geht es nicht um deine richtigen Ausführungen - sondern da geht es um den Weg um Gesamtkonzept zu erarbeiten - wo einige verlieren und andere gewinnen. Und dieser Kuhhandel wird wegen des Totalausfalls des DAFV zu Lasten der Angler ausgehen.

Wenn ein Spitzenverband seine Klientel und ihr Hobby zur Schlachtbank führt .... sollen dann der Henker oder der Gegner aus Mitleid den Anglern etwas schenken ???

Wenn ich als Entscheider restriktive Massnahmen ergreifen muss .... sind die Angler, wegen keiner Gegenwehr doch die erste Anlaufstelle für Mundraub.


----------



## Wegberger (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Hallo fisherbandit,



> Ulrike Rodust, Du machst das schon... Gib alles in den Verhandlungen!


Und wo ist der LSFV - S-H ? Die Rodust ist doch nicht unsere Interessenvertretung ! sondern die Verbände!!!

Hast du dich schon mal gefragt, warum der LSFV-S-H mehr als halbherzig die Demo`s unterstützt ? Was wollen die unter den Teppich kehren ? Haben die ggf. die Christel instruiert?

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass da irgendetwas hinter den Kulissen gelaufen ist .... was ganz krass ist!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo fisherbandit,
> 
> Und wo ist der LSFV - S-H ? Die Rodust ist doch nicht unsere Interessenvertretung ! sondern die Verbände!!!
> 
> Hast du dich schon mal gefragt, warum der LSFV-S-H mehr als halbherzig die Demo`s unterstützt ?



Halbherzig ist noch nett formuliert, passt zu den Kollegen aus MVP! Die haben doch bisher nichts auf die Reihe bekommen, warum plötzlich jetzt? Frau Rodust ist zuständig und wird uns deutsche Angler weiter an die Fischer aus Dänemark und Polen verkaufen!



Wegberger schrieb:


> Was wollen die unter den Teppich kehren ? Haben die ggf. die Christel instruiert?
> 
> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass da irgendetwas hinter den Kulissen gelaufen ist .... was ganz krass ist!



Gelaufen ist und läuft? Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich auch so ein Gedanke, jedoch hat der LSFV SH - nachdem Frau Hagedorn veröffentlicht hat, dass die Verbote kommen werden - ja noch geschrieben, dass die Verbote noch nicht vom Tisch sind. Das bedeutet für mich, dass die sich aktuell eher nicht mit dem Thema befassen. 

Kurzes (halbes) OT:
Das Orgateam der Anglerdemo hat alle Verbände angeschrieben und eingeladen, um am 17. Juni gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik (Angelverbote/ Baglimit) zu demonstrieren. Die Anmeldefrist ist heute abgelaufen und ich kann aus zuverlässiger Quelle versichern, dass sich die Kollegen aus Kiel und Leezen bisher nicht angemeldet haben und keine Unterstützung der Anglerdemo signalisieren. Also sind denen die (Meers-) Angler egal und so werden wir keine Unterstützung in Bezug auf Verhandlungen zum Baglimit erwarten dürfen. Die sind mit allem zufrieden, was der Natur hilft!

Aber andere Verbände haben ihre Unterstüzung zugesichert. Die werden natürlich zeitnah veröffentlicht #6.


----------



## Wegberger (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Hallo fisherbandit,



> Also sind denen die (Meers-) Angler egal und so werden wir keine  Unterstützung in Bezug auf Verhandlungen zum Baglimit erwarten dürfen.  Die sind mit allem zufrieden, was der Natur hilft!


Und damit wäre es nur ehrlich, den FEIND nicht am Horizont zu suchen sondern mit der Demo eindeutig erst mal die Mist in den eigenen Reihen zu benennen und an den Pranger zu stellen. Jede Kuschen, jedes Schweigen, jedes aus der Schusslinie nehmen zu diesen Verbandsversagern macht euch unglaubwürdig und vernebelt, wer tatsächlich hier Dreck am Stecken hat.

Vorallem stellt man die unterstützenden Verbände nicht auf die gleiche Stufe mit den Angler-Peta-Verbänden !!!

Man kann bei politischen Entscheidungen auch immer mal verlieren - aber die Meeresangler wurden und werden von den eigenen Anlieger-Verbänden verraten !


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2017)

Wegberger schrieb:


> Man kann bei politischen Entscheidungen auch immer mal verlieren - aber die Meeresangler wurden und werden von den eigenen Anlieger-Verbänden verraten !


Offtopic an
nicht alleine die Meeresangler
Offtopic aus..

Ich versteh immer noch die Systematik NICHT, wieso jetzt der 2018 in Befischung kommende kommende 2015er Jahrgang, der doch "ausgefallen" sein soll (und IMMER von "Wissenschaft" und Politik als Grund fürs jetzige Baglimit und die Quotensenkung angeführt wurde), nach Meinung dieser "Wissenschaftler" dieser "Institute" stärker befischt werden kann, als der 2013/14er (jetzt wohl in Befischung 2017 mit gesenkter Quote und Baglimit).. 

Da müssten ja inzwischen Daten vorliegen, dass der 2015er doch STÄRKER ausgefallen wäre als der 2013/14er - der 2016er wird 2018 ja wohl noch nicht befischt, zu klein (oder "muss" der 2016er Jahrgang jetzt so schnell wachsen, dass er zweijährig schon das Maß hat zur Befischung, damit sich die "Wissenschaft" und "Institute" angesichts der Massen an  Kleindorsch in 2016er Größe nicht blamieren?)..

Dass jedoch diese "Institute und Wissenschaftler" *eine ERHÖHUNG der Quote für EU-Fischerei vorschlagen und KEINE ERHÖHUNG des Baglimits für Angler*, das zeigt eines deutlich und macht jede weitere Diskussion darum eh überflüssig:
*Diese bei der ICES zusammengefassten "Institute" und "Wissenschaftler" geben ihre "Ratschläge" an die Politik NICHT daten- und wissensbasiert, sondern politisch!

FÜR EU-Fischerei und GEGEN Angler und Angeltourismus. *

*Nach Daten und Fakten hätten sie sonst bei der wirtschaftlichen Wichtigkeit des Angeltourismus ZUERST das Baglimit für Angler wieder deutlich hochsetzen müssen!!*

Ich kann für mich nur warnen, "Instituten" wie Thünen (ebenfalls Anglerfeinde in meinen Augen: Helmholtz, Geomar) oder Verbänden, die mit Thünen zusammen arbeiten wie der DAFV,  als Angler irgendwelche Daten zu geben über eure Angelgewohnheiten oder Fänge. 
Ich werde es definitiv nicht nur selber nicht machen, sondern nun auch immer wieder alle anderen davor warnen. 

Es wird am Ende GEGEN Angler eingesetzt und FÜR EU-Fischerei.

Dazu gerade reingekommen:
http://www.arcor.de/content/aktuell...nach-Quotenempfehlung-für-Ostsee,content.html

Nothilfe für Fischerei wg. Absenkung Heringsquote fordert der Kutterfischerverband...

*Wo bleibt Nothilfe Angeltourismus?*

*DAFV, LSFV-SH, LAV MeckPomm, DMV:*
Was macht ihr?
Wo klopft ihr an bei der Politik, um euren Anglern Angelmöglichkeiten an der Küste zu erhalten?
Habt ihr Nothilfen eingefordert?
Wo, bei wem, wie nachdrücklich?

Oder werden seitens der Verbände der organisierten, naturschützenden Sport- und Angelfischerei wieder nur Bürostühle durch- und plattgesessen und ein bisschen Kaffeetrinken mit Thünen-Leuten, statt endlich aktiv Anglerschutz zu betreiben??


----------



## banzinator (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Grüßt euch,

mal zum Thema der fehlenden Jahrgänge. 
Wie schnell wachsen Dorsche ab?
Wir hatten heute etliche handlange Fische. Zwischen 15-25cm. 
So viele das wir den Platz wechseln mussten. Zum Glück konnten wir alle ohne Schäden releasen. 
Also das mit den fehlende Jahrgängen kann ich nicht bestätigen. 
Könnten die gefangenen kleinen Dorsche 2016er sein?


----------



## Wegberger (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Hallo,



> Wir hatten heute etliche handlange Fische. Zwischen 15-25cm. So viele  das wir den Platz wechseln mussten. Zum Glück konnten wir alle ohne  Schäden releasen. Also das mit den fehlende Jahrgängen kann ich nicht  bestätigen. Könnten die gefangenen kleinen Dorsche 2016er sein?



Leider sind diese Aussagen und Fragen völlig egal |bigeyes#q, denn was ein LSFV S-H und eine DAFV sowie Lügen-Thünen beschliessen . da hat sich auch die Natur nach zu richten.

Im Zweifelsfall waren das Seehunde-Petermännchen-Hybriede und somit aus jegliche Argumentation und Zählung raus |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Die kleineren 16er die ab ab 25 aufwärts eher 15er


----------



## Amigo-X (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Schaut euch mal die deutsche Kutterflotte an, überwiegend alter Schrott, Angelboote sind nautisch teilweise moderner und besser ausgerüstet als so mancher Fischkutter. Die meisten Fischer sind alt und haben keine Nachfolger deshalb jetzt alles mitnehmen was geht und solange es sich noch einigermaßen lohnt. Ist kein Fisch mehr da, winkt die Abwrack oder Stillegungsprämie. So siehts aus. Sollte doch wieder Fisch auftauchen werden die modernen dänischen und schwedischen Fangschiffe nachrücken. Tolle Politik.


----------



## Wegberger (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Hallo,

es ist doch völlig egal was Dänen, Schweden, Polen, die EU oder deutsche Beruffischer machen solange die Angelverbände des DAFV mit den ihren Pleiten Landesverbände ihrer Aufgabe nach einer Interessenvertretung nicht nachkommen bzw. sogar noch aus vorgeschobenen Naturschutzgründen die Einschränkungen für deutsche Angler den Entscheidern schenkt. 

Ich denke, das machen die nur um überhaupt beachtet zu werden ... denn aus der Interessenvertretung heraus kann man diese Verbände nicht für voll nehmen.

Der deutsche Angler sollte ich auf andere schimpfen sondern erstmal seinen eigenen Verbands-Saustall ausmisten.


----------



## gründler (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

See the Mirror in your eyes......see the true behind your lies........

#h


----------



## engelhai (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*



banzinator schrieb:


> Grüßt euch,
> 
> mal zum Thema der fehlenden Jahrgänge.
> Wie schnell wachsen Dorsche ab?
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Gestern beim Fischen auf Schollen in der Kieler Bucht: Sofort nach Grundkontakt Bisse in jeder Tiefe ,über jeden Grund von Dorschen meist bis 25 cm. Haben das Fischen früh abgebrochen weil auch auf Pilker oder Gummifisch das gleiche passierte. #d


----------



## ADDI 69 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 31.05 2017*
> 
> Hier die Empfehlung der ICES:
> http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2017/2017/cod.27.22-24.pdf
> ...




Das ging ja flott das sich der Dorsch erholt... Kaum verzichten Angler per Gesetz auf ihren Fang, damit die "EU Dorschfischerei auf profitablem Niveau gehalten werden kann" geht es den Beständen so gut das man sich fluxx die Quote wieder um 10-15% nach oben schraubt. 
Aber irgendwas muss man ja fangen, denn... "Huuch - der Hering ist ja in seinem Bestand auch bedroht".....das waren bestimmt die Angler die Tonnenweise Heringsrogen nach Asien/China verkaufen für gutes Geld und aus dem Rest Pelletfutter für Fischfarmen und Dünger machen...... Ironie/Sarkasmus off... 
Diese Lobbyverseuchten Institute und Verbände kotzen mich echt an, da kannst du alle in einen Sack stecken, mit dem Knüppel draufhauen und trifft's immer den richtigen.:r:r


----------



## ADDI 69 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, warum die Quoten erhöht werden, solange die Fangmenge noch immer über dem maximal nachhaltigen Ertrag liegt.



Weil damit die Fangmenge für Dorsch im Sinne von SPD Flachzange Rodust für die EU Fischereiflotte "Auf einem profitablem Niveau gehalten wird" ... Ihre Worte zum Baglimit für Angler #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Ich habe die schwere Befürchtung, dass Angler und das Angeln hier wieder von "Instituten", "Wissenschaft", Politik und DAFV und Konsorten in die Pfanne gehauen werden, wie bisher bei jedem "runden Tisch"...

Maßgebliche Akteure wie Anglerdemo, EGOH, Angelkutterkapitäne sind meines Wissens nicht dabei, ich werde das aber noch eruieren. 

*Runder Tisch zur Ostseefischerei 2018 in Berlin *
https://www.lifepr.de/pressemitteil...r-Ostseefischerei-2018-in-Berlin/boxid/657643


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

*Aktualisierung 19.06. 2017*
Hier verraten der LAV-MeckPomm und der DAFV wahrscheinlich das nächste mal die Angler:
http://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php?pp=1&id=424

Es werde immer noch die saudummen Forderungen erhoben, die für Angler Zusatzbelastungen bedeuten, da dies EU-rechtlichch nur zusätzlich obendrauf kommen kann:



> _Vom LAV geforderte Schonmaßnahmen der Agenda 45-0-10:45 cm Mindestmaß, damit die Fische mindestens ein Mal ablaichen und sich reproduzieren können, totales Fangverbot in der Dorschschonzeit von Februar bis März, ohne Ausnahme und die Heraufsetzung des Fanglimits auf 10 Dorsche pro Angeltag._



Dass wiederum Hauptbetroffene nicht beteiligt  werden, ist typisch und bekannte Taktik:



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316

Und dass ausgerechnet die Anglerfeinde und Versager vom DAFV wieder mit dabei sind, das spricht dafür, dass man langsam wohl Pilkruten verkaufen kann - wenn sie noch einer will...



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328637




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328722


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Wir haben bereits am 21. März 2017 mit dem LAV MVP e.V. einen Mailverkehr geführt. In unserer Mail haben wir auf die Folgen der Agenda 45-0-10 hingewiesen und gebeten, die Vorgehensweise noch einmal zu überdenken.

Zudem haben wir Alternativen (u.a. ein freiwilliges Entnahmefenster bei der Beibehaltung des bisherigen Schonmaßes) vorgeschlagen und ein Gespräch zu einer gemeinsamen Vorgehensweise angeboten.

Als Antwort haben wir am 22. März 2017 von Herrn Brillowski  (Frau Thürmer) erhalten, dass die Einschränkungen zum Dorschfang von 44.000 Anglern in MVP als notwendig angesehen werden und sogar teilweise von den Mitgliedern noch drastischere Einschränkungen gefordert werden.

Am selbigen Tag haben wir dazu erneut Stellung bezogen, jedoch bis heute hierzu keine Antwort auf unser Schreiben erhalten.

Laut Aussage von Teilnehmern an einer Verbandsausschusssitzung des DAFV wurde während dieser Sitzung wohl sogar gesagt, dass "dann eben die Kutter sterben". Ob dieses so ist, können wir nicht beurteilen, würde jedoch zur Forderung nach der Agenda 45-0-10 passen. Denn das Ergebnis wird zwangsläufig ein Kuttersterben sein! Kein Kutter in Ostholstein überlebt wohl eine zweimonatige Schonzeit.

Neben den Kuttern werden sicherlich auch viele Brandungsangler der Küste fernbleiben. 

Hofft man dadurch auf mehr Angler an den Verbandsgewässern und dadurch mehr Einnahmen?

Was nimmt sich der LAV MVP eigentlich raus, hierüber zu verhandeln? Die können in ihrem Landesfischereigesetz unseretwegen eine ganzjährige Schonzeit für alle Fischarten für MVP beschließen, aber Forderungen für Europa? Ist das Größenwahn oder Realitätsverlust? Uns fehlen die Worte!

Wir werden hierzu zeitnah ein Schreiben vorbereiten und an die Poltik schicken! Neue Einschränkungen fordern- das ist anglerfeindlich!

Wollen die Angler in MVP das Meeresangeln wirklich abschaffen? Ansonsten erhebt Euch gegen Euren Verband!

Vermutlich haben wir ab 2018 dann 45-0-5! Die Politik wird verkünden "In Abstimmung mit den deutschen Anglern".


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Klares Statement - DANKE!


----------



## fish4fun (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Hi,

wie groß, klein, hoch ist denn das Baglimet derzeit? Kann mir nicht denken das das auf die Größe der Tüte ankommt. |kopfkrat

Gruß


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie groß, klein, hoch ist denn das Baglimet derzeit? Kann mir nicht denken das das auf die Größe der Tüte ankommt. |kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß



Das Baglimit liegt bei 5 Dorschen pro Tag. Ich wohne in Herzogenaurach, also nicht so weit von dir entfernt. Und wegen 5 Dorschen pro Tag fahre ich nicht in den Norden. Und so wie ich denken zu viele Leute, um die vom Angeltourismus lebenden Leute dort oben in ihren Jobs zu halten.

Um die eventuell Frage zu beantworten, wo ein Baglimit für mich liegen könnte: 30 Fische pro Woche. Ja, das ist in Summe geringer als die 5 Dorsche pro Tag, aber wenn ich 2 Tage oben bin, sind es halt 20 mehr.

Und ja, mir kommt es auf die Größe der Tüte an. Die muss nicht riesig sein, aber angemessen groß. Deshalb fahre ich an die See zum Angeln. Oder lasse es halt.


----------



## fish4fun (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Ich hab mir halt die Frage gestellt,  da kauft Du Dir für 10 - 20 € Würmer und musst dann aufhören oder ggf. verangelte Fische zurück zu den Krabben, #c

Gruß


----------



## hans albers (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

fangt erst mal 5 (maßige)dorsche,
 wenn ihr da oben seit,dann können wir weiter reden.

im übrigen finde ich das erhöhte mindestmaß
+ komplettes fangverbot in der laichzeit
völlig in ordnung.
(sollte allerdings auch für die berufsfischerei gelten)

wie war das noch mit :
anglerboard und "schont die laichdorsche"...??


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Mit 5 Dorschen in Norwegen bin ich über dem zulässigen Fanglimit beim Filet. Da ist doch das Babydorschfischen an der Ostsee erbärmlich. Egal ob Berufsfischer oder Angler.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*



hans albers schrieb:


> fangt erst mal 5 (maßige)dorsche,
> wenn ihr da oben seit,dann können wir weiter reden.



Wenn das wirklich eine derart große Herausforderung ist (war es bei mir bisher meist nicht), hätte es das Bagmimit ja erst recht nicht gebraucht. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

eben - und in SH MUSS man sogar den (gefangenen) 38 cm Dorsch knüppeln und darf sich nicht mal ein freiwillig höheres Schonmaß setzen!


----------



## Franky (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*



hans albers schrieb:


> fangt erst mal 5 (maßige)dorsche,
> wenn ihr da oben seit,dann können wir weiter reden.
> 
> im übrigen finde ich das erhöhte mindestmaß
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass hier irgendjemand dagegen ist... Da hast Du offenbar etwas mistverstanden.
Schonmaß von 42 cm (vielleicht sogar 45 cm) wäre sehr willkommen, genauso wie ein Fangverbot in der Hauptlaichzeit, von mir aus von 1.2. bis 30.4....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Doch, ich bin gegen eine gesetzliche Schonzeit.

Darauf freiwillig zu verzichten im Tiefen in den Laichgebieten zu angeln, ist ein anderes Thema..

Aber das ALLES hat eh nix mit Baglimit zu tun, da Schonzeit etc. nicht wie Baglimit von der EU, sondern von den Bundesländern geregelt werden.


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Wir sind natürlich weiterhin aktiv und im ständigen Kontakt mit der Wissenschaft, Behörden und Politik.

Leider dürfen wir diesen Schriftverkehr häufig nicht veröffentlichen.

Jedoch möchten wir gerne einen Satz aus einer Antwort zu einer unserer Anfragen zur Agenda 45-0-10 veröffentlichen. Dann weiß jeder Angler sicherlich wie sinnvoll die Vorgehensweise des LAV MVP sein wird.

Zitat "Der Vorstoß der Verbände ist für die Zeit, nachdem Angelbeschränkungen durch die  EU entfallen, durchaus sinnvoll".

Das bedeutet, dass sich durch den Vorstoß des LAV MVP nichts am Baglimit ändern wird, jedoch nach Wegfall des Baglimits durch die EU die Agenda 45-0-10 ein Thema für Deutschland werden könnte. 

Das ist anglerfeindlich liebe Freunde aus Mecklenburg- Vorpommern! Bitte stoppt diese Agenda sofort!

Wir haben von Beginn an davor gewarnt, dass die Agenda 45-0-10 nur zu neuen Einschränkungen für Meeresangler führen wird. Jetzt haben wir die Bestätigung, dass dieses durchaus bereits jetzt in Betracht gezogen wird.


----------



## UMueller (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*



Franky schrieb:


> Schonmaß von 42 cm (vielleicht sogar 45 cm) wäre sehr willkommen, genauso wie ein Fangverbot in der Hauptlaichzeit, von mir aus von 1.2. bis 30.4....



Bringt aber nichts wenn Berufsfischer fangen dürfen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*



UMueller schrieb:


> Bringt aber nichts wenn Berufsfischer fangen dürfen.



Das Mindestmaß müsste auf 20cm runter!

1. Die Fischer könnten jeden Dorsch vermarkten. Die Quote wäre schneller erfüllt, die Einnahmen würden steigen und unnützer Beifang reduziert werden.

2. Die Angler hätten das Baglimit schneller voll und die Anzahl an toten zurückgesetzten untermaßigen Dorschen würde abnehmen.

Provokativ, aber für die Bestände sinnvoll- wenn auch anglerfeindlich.

Jetzt könnte man aber im Zusammenhang mit der Absenkung des Mindestmaßes ein freiwilliges Entnahmefenster für Angler einführen. Das wäre eine Lösung, die den Beständen und dem Tourismus helfen würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Baglimit und Fischereiquote Dorsch - Neue Zahlen für 2018 stehen an*

Wenn sowas von Thünen kommt, ist es sicher anglerfeindlich...

*Fischerei: Westdorsch in Ostsee mehr Sammler als Jäger *
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...stsee-mehr-sammler-als-jaeger_id_7335731.html


Wie sie daraus weitere Einschränkungen für Angler zum Wohle der EU-Industriefischerei basteln werden, muss man sehen.

Dass das aber nix Gutes bedeutet, wenn sie jetzt wieder den Westdorsch hier quasi als eigene Art darstellen, während andere gerade wieder von Vermischung West/Ostdorsch redeten, um die massenhaft auftretenden 30 - 35er Dorsche zu erklären ("verschwundener" 2015er Jahrgang), da bin ich sicher....

Dabei bin ich sicher, dass der Dorsch wie andere Arten auch ein schlichter Nahrungsopportunist ist, der das frisst, was gerade am leichtesten zu erbeuten ist.

Was die wohl zur Laichzeit der Ringer in den Mägen von flach gefangenen Dorschen gefunden hätten?

Wärens dann Wurmfresser und für den Bestand der Dorsche wäre dann die Schonung der Seeringler absolut notwendig?

So kann solche "Wissenschaft" auch "funktionieren"..


----------

